# Missing Morgan



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful way to remember your sweet Morgan on her give back date. HUGS.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A very beautiful spot. Your girls had a terrrific life with you. Sending you strength and kisses for Baby J.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful way to remember your BEAUTIFUL GIRL, MORGAN.
I just love her pictures!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

What a beautiful way to remember Morgan. What a happy girl she was at the cove. She loved you for taking her there, I am sure. Sending caring thoughts your way. We just passed our 1 year give back date, too and it was very hard. Hugs.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Once again I'm crying today for your loss(es), for my loss(es), for all of our losses. They are always snatched away too soon. It's always too soon.

I love your pictures and know how your heart is hurting. I'm sorry that this anniversary has to be


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Special rooooos for you and Morgan my friend.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely way to remember Morgan - run free sweet girl


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful way to remember Morgan and to help Jordan know about her sister that came before her. Morgan was one of the special girls to me. Her and Beau are probably the best of buds at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a wonderful way to honor Morgan. Just beautiful.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

You have certainly honored your beautiful girls passing date! You are keeping Morgans spirit alive within your heart in a lovely way, I'm sure she would be proud and honored.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your post brings tears to my eyes. I know that Morgan was smiling down on you and Jordan on her 1 year bridge day. These anniversaries are so hard. Baby girl was my nickname for Di as well.


----------

